# Looking for Bully Breeder



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you done a search for Forums and/or Breed Clubs for each you're interested in?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

If I were you I’d steer away from ABPT and focus more on AmStaff breeders. I think there are far more reputable and established AmStaff breeders than APBT breeders. The AmStaff Club of America has a website and it looks like there are a few breeders on the west coast. Ed & Karen Thomason are in WA.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

There is actually a pit bull forum here:
Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums that may be able to help you out a bit more!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey! Sorry I went MIA for a while! I found someone who does both breeds via Puppy Culture and have been in touch with her. She is also a +R trainer and will discuss the reality of owning an APBT that’s bred to standard and to work. It’s def not my first recommendation for a family pet but then I’m a GR lover! Different kinds of dogs for sure. Haha. 

If anyone wants the name of the breeder pm me!


----------

